# Rust and Roll / Thrall Allianz ( ü 30)



## Squidoo (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallöö mit "Ö" ,

 

wir sind eine lockere und entspannte ü 30 Gilde auf dem Server Thrall ( Alli) und würden uns über Zuwachs freuen.

 

Bist Du darauf aus schnell die Inis oder einen Raid zu rushen, dann bist du woandest sicherlich besser aufgehoben.

 

Dennoch streben wir Raids an, aber alles ein wenig gemächlicher . Viele von uns haben Job und Familie , und RL geht "immer" vor.

 

Hast du ein bisschen Selbstironie oder n tacken Sarkamus, dann bist Du bei uns Richtig 

 

Wir freuen uns auf DIch!!

 

PS : gerne auch /w IG bei ZshuZshu, Makara oder Krystl

 

Sodele , Adee machs schee


----------



## Squidoo (16. Dezember 2014)

/push


----------

